# FDA sends US marshals to seize elderberry juice concentrate



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

FDA sends US marshals to seize elderberry juice concentrate, deems it ‘unapproved drug’ by Jonathan Benson (NaturalNews) Wyldewood Cellars, a Kansas-based producer and distributor of elderberry juice, is the latest raid target of the US Food and Drug Administration (FDA), which recently sent US marshals to the company’s winery in Mulvane to confiscate the “unapproved [...]

*Read More...*


----------

